# My Rock Lobster "A" bike is ready for action!



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

Alright gang, my A bike is together and it's pretty ultimate. I'm feeling like a kid at christmas, it doesn't get a lot better than this...

Frame- Custom Rock Lobster, Easton Scandium tubing
Fork- Easton EC-90x
Wheels- Easton EC-90 SLX carbon tubulars
Tires- Challenge Grifo 32
Cranks- Easton EC-90 SLX crankset
BB- Easton w/ceramic bearings
Headset- Chris King 1-1/8"
Bar- Easton EC-90 SLX Equipe
Stem- Easton EA-90 100mm
Seatpost- Easton EA-70
Pedals- Crank Brothers 4-ti
Brakes- Paul Neo-retro front, touring rear
Shifters- Shimano DA
Front Der.- Shimano DA
Rear Der.- Shimano Ultegra
Chain- Shimano Ultegra
Saddle- Fizik Airione

Total weight: 16.22 lbs

View attachment 140515


This crazy crank/bb is almost 100g lighter than DA!

View attachment 140516


View attachment 140517


View attachment 140518


With these carbon wheels, I think this thing is right about 16 lbs- I'll be putting it on a digital scale later today to find out exactly. I'm pretty happy with the shape of the bar too. The big differences between this bike and my B bike is the crank and bar/stem and this bike feels noticable stiffer so I have to attribute that to those parts. The bar/stem seems really stiff. It's going to be really fun to race on this thing sunday!


----------



## lithuania (Dec 22, 2007)

thats a great looking bike!


----------



## markmcc (Jan 14, 2008)

*Beautiful!*

That's just breathtaking, Josh. Wow.


----------



## ghostman (Jul 8, 2007)

That is sweeeeet.

I have a question about the Grifos. Which way are they mounted. I.e., when you are looking down on them from the top, does the arrow in the tread point forward or back?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

ghostman said:


> That is sweeeeet.
> 
> I have a question about the Grifos. Which way are they mounted. I.e., when you are looking down on them from the top, does the arrow in the tread point forward or back?


Thanks! I run them pointed forward. I've ridden them both ways and I can't notice a difference. They look cooler pointed forward.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Like the gold Pauls.


----------



## IKnowYouRider (Jul 1, 2003)

meh...


just kidding  awesome! but what's up with the ultegra stuff? cutting corners ;-)


----------



## bmolloy (Nov 7, 2004)

I love the "Easton" theme. Bikes always look best when they have as few brands as possible stuck on them. Excellent choices.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

IKnowYouRider said:


> meh...
> 
> 
> just kidding  awesome! but what's up with the ultegra stuff? cutting corners ;-)


It's pretty easy to identify the parts I had to buy myself... I shelled out for the DA shifters because the shape is slightly different than Ultegra.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

bmolloy said:


> I love the "Easton" theme. Bikes always look best when they have as few brands as possible stuck on them. Excellent choices.


Thanks! I'm really excited to be putting the Easton stuff to the test. My B bike will be mostly the same, but it will have Shimano DA cranks and Easton EA70x aluminum tubulars which look super nice too. 

I'll probably trade that stem out for a -10 degree for both bikes, my bars feel too high on this bike.


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice frickin' rig, but you knew that. I dig the celeste green.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

That is a really nice bike. 
LOOK at that top tube/ headtube/ downtube flair!! WOW

Any idea what the frame alone weighs?

What wheels do you train on and do you swap pads?


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice ride and my desire for a Rock Lobster has just moved past lust and is bordering on obsession.

Question - what size and whose outer ring are you using? I trust 46T and it looks like an FSA.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

TedH said:


> Very nice ride and my desire for a Rock Lobster has just moved past lust and is bordering on obsession.
> 
> Question - what size and whose outer ring are you using? I trust 46T and it looks like an FSA.


Yep, I prefer the 46t. It might be an FSA ring, I'm not sure. I'm hoping to have a dura-ace one on there soon, I'm trying to get my hands on a couple.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

wunlap togo said:


> I'll probably trade that stem out for a -10 degree for both bikes, my bars feel too high on this bike.


Josh, is that stem a 0 deg? Let me know how those cranks compare to DA for stiffness & weight, they look pretty sweet.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

nrspeed said:


> That is a really nice bike.
> LOOK at that top tube/ headtube/ downtube flair!! WOW
> 
> Any idea what the frame alone weighs?
> ...


I never did weigh those frames but I think Paul (builder) said they are about 2.75 lbs. He also said that these are pretty much the lightest frames he's built in this size.

I have some really battered, mismatched ultegra/mavic clinchers that I train on. They were abandoned by a customer because the spokes creak and the noise won't go away. I also just got a pair of old blue mavic cosmos that I use as well. I have like 6 or 7 pairs of tubulars for road and cross, I don't ever race on clinchers.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

DPCX said:


> Josh, is that stem a 0 deg? Let me know how those cranks compare to DA for stiffness & weight, they look pretty sweet.


Hey Dave- Yeah that's a 0 deg. I was told that the cranks are almost as stiff as DA and about 100g lighter. Easton claims they are the stiffest carbon crank available. I have no idea how they quantify that, but anyway they're supposed to be pretty stiff. I have a hard time noticing that kind of stuff, especially w/ 34mm tires at 26 psi but whatever- they're stiff! And fancy!


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

pretender said:


> Nice frickin' rig, but you knew that. I dig the celeste green.


Yeah, I'm beyond lucky. This is more bike than I need really. The green is officially known (on our team) as "sea foam green" but it's pretty much celeste. It looks more like celeste in pictures than in real life, but there have been a lot of shades of celeste over the years so we're splittling hairs.


----------



## lithuania (Dec 22, 2007)

wunlap togo said:


> Yeah, I'm beyond lucky. This is more bike than I need really. The green is officially known (on our team) as "sea foam green" but it's pretty much celeste. It looks more like celeste in pictures than in real life, but there have been a lot of shades of celeste over the years so we're splittling hairs.


you sound pretty humble but by reading your post in that "weapons" thread it sounds like this bike isnt TOO much more than you need if any.


----------



## mcoplea (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW! That is an awesome set up! 

If you don't mind me asking, how much did that bad boy set you back?


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice looking bud. Any reason you went with the headset spacer mounted front cable hanger instead of the one you used previously that comes off the stem face plate? Can you tell a difference?

How do the wheels feel compared to the K's and the deep dish carbon you have used in the past?

Have a great season!!

JT


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

jt2gt said:


> Nice looking bud. Any reason you went with the headset spacer mounted front cable hanger instead of the one you used previously that comes off the stem face plate? Can you tell a difference?
> 
> How do the wheels feel compared to the K's and the deep dish carbon you have used in the past?
> 
> ...


Thanks man! The 4 bolt stem makes the faceplate routing more complicated, I haven't figured out a good way to do it with this stem. The steerer mounted hanger is working so far, I'm hopeful that it doesn't give me problems.

I haven't ridden the carbon wheels yet, I actually just now finished gluing them this evening. Those tires were just stretched on for show. I'm hoping these are tougher than the zipp wheels that I've used (303, 303 pave, 404 rim on Easton Tempest II wheelset). There was only mud around here well after nationals, so the deep rim shape is less important to me. It could get muddy and I'd wish for the deep rim, but this is what they sent me so beggars can't be choosers! At 1185g, they should be pretty sweet for accellerating and spinning up out of corners. I'll try them out on sunday!


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

mcoplea said:


> WOW! That is an awesome set up!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much did that bad boy set you back?


I'm on the HRS/Rock Lobster team and most of the choicest parts on this bike were sponsored to me. I actually only paid for shifters, derailleurs, saddle, tires and frame Paul charges me time and materials for his frames and I wouldn't have it any other way- that guy is in it for the love and I'm proud to ride his bikes. 

I don't even want to add up what a bike like this would cost. There's no way I could afford to buy a bike like this. One of these bikes is worth at least 4 times as much as my car!


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Proper colors on the RL, built by a master.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think your chainring is a truvativ. I have the same one and it is working out pretty well.


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

Why the sloping toptube and very short head tube? Conventional designs would have slightly longer HT and flat TT. Just curious.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

flanman said:


> Why the sloping toptube and very short head tube? Conventional designs would have slightly longer HT and flat TT. Just curious.


josh is short.  (& fast)


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

What does your "B" bike look like?


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

Cruzer2424 said:


> What does your "B" bike look like?


It will be the same, except with a DA crank, Eggbeater SLs and EA-70x aluminum tubulars. I've got it together with mismatched parts that I've had laying around, I'm just waiting on the Easton bar/stem/seatpost for that one.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

flanman said:


> Why the sloping toptube and very short head tube? Conventional designs would have slightly longer HT and flat TT. Just curious.


Well, the headtube is as long as it can be for me- I'm planning on trading that stem for a -10 deg. since the bars are higher than I'm used to on this bike. 

The tt is only slightly sloping and it still leaves lots of space to go on my shoulder easily. The slightly lower tt makes it easier to pick the bike up over tall barriers.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

be sure to post pics of that as well...


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

quickfeet18 said:


> be sure to post pics of that as well...


Here they are, off to the races-

View attachment 140975


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

that's one sweet a$$ bike


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I love that your bikes cost more than your car


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

nrspeed said:


> I love that your bikes cost more than your car


very impressive. I hadn't seen that easton crankset before. very slick indeed.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

nrspeed said:


> I love that your bikes cost more than your car


Dude, WAY more. I think the carbon wheels alone are worth more than the old Escort Service. The bikes are more reliable too, I'm just waiting for the day that I have to scrape the VIN # off, remove the license plates and leave that thing on the side of the road someplace. I try to keep a bike in the car at all times, just in case.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

MIN in PDX said:


> very impressive. I hadn't seen that easton crankset before. very slick indeed.


It's new. I think it will be available in the spring.


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Judging from results...looks like the rigs are performing well for you:

http://teamrockblogster.blogspot.com/

Congrats.

Did you switch bikes or stay with the A the whole race?

JT


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

jt2gt said:


> Judging from results...looks like the rigs are performing well for you:
> 
> http://teamrockblogster.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks! I had no need for a bike change, the A bike worked well. It is pretty amazing how stiff that thing feels when I'm accellerating compared to the other bike. I feel like a lot of that is from the bar/stem but I'm sure the cranks and super light wheels add to that effect.

I've got a couple Shimano DA 46t chainrings on the way, the 46t ring (unmarked truvativ or FSA I think) that I was using yesterday was a little fussy when I had the chain crossed. That thing is pretty worn down.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

As if one wasn't enough... 

Can't someone sponsor me a couple sweet bikes for just looking good? Please


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

love the builds........but,...... the color, the color rocks. Whatever you call it.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

where do you live?


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> where do you live?


Larkspur, CA. I can be found at pretty much any bay area cyclocross race that occurs, if you're out here too say hi when you see me!


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Stem question..*

Where did you find a 0 degree rise stem at? Only one I can find is Thomson.. I'd really like something not so bulky..


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> Where did you find a 0 degree rise stem at? Only one I can find is Thomson.. I'd really like something not so bulky..


That's the Easton EA-90 stem, I'm not sure where they're sold but I'm sure they're available... It's also available in -10 deg, which I'll be switching to when my guy at Easton gets back from interbike. This one puts my bars too high, but I can deal with it for a couple races.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*What length..*

is it? Wanna sell it?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Doh! I just ..*

read you build list.. I found one however and it's on the way! At one time, no one made a 0 degree but thomson, and it's just too bulky looking on a smaller tubed frame..


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> read you build list.. I found one however and it's on the way! At one time, no one made a 0 degree but thomson, and it's just too bulky looking on a smaller tubed frame..


Nice! It's a nice part, it seems stiff compared to other stems I've used on this fork. That could also be due to the bars but either way it's nice that they've done a 0 deg.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Awesome stuff! I've had the chance to check out the HRS/Rock Lobster team rides in person, as a good friend of mine, Ben Popper, rides for the squad. The bikes are beautiful in photo and even more gorgeous in person. 

Does it make sense for me to say that I'm pinching my pennies for a Rock Lobster of my own for next year?

Anyway, hope you put those things to good use –*not saying you wouldn't, of course.


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Any more thoughts on the wheels? How are they holding up? I still haven't gone tubular so trying to figure out a light set for racing? 

Thanks...JT



wunlap togo said:


> Thanks man! The 4 bolt stem makes the faceplate routing more complicated, I haven't figured out a good way to do it with this stem. The steerer mounted hanger is working so far, I'm hopeful that it doesn't give me problems.
> 
> I haven't ridden the carbon wheels yet, I actually just now finished gluing them this evening. Those tires were just stretched on for show. I'm hoping these are tougher than the zipp wheels that I've used (303, 303 pave, 404 rim on Easton Tempest II wheelset). There was only mud around here well after nationals, so the deep rim shape is less important to me. It could get muddy and I'd wish for the deep rim, but this is what they sent me so beggars can't be choosers! At 1185g, they should be pretty sweet for accellerating and spinning up out of corners. I'll try them out on sunday!


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

jt2gt said:


> Any more thoughts on the wheels? How are they holding up? I still haven't gone tubular so trying to figure out a light set for racing?
> 
> Thanks...JT


These wheels are ridiculously fast feeling. They're good and stiff and they spin up from low speeds like a dream. Obviously, they make my bike really light too and it feels like cheating when I pick it up for barriers.

I've had zero problems so far. The braking even feels great with regular old black kool-stops. I've raced them at 5 races and not babied them a bit and the rims seem to be holding up just fine.


----------

